# Ly18



## LogosYu18 (Jul 24, 2018)

Does any one know what is the tuition for Undergraduate and Graduate science and technology programs in Chiang Mai University (CMU)? I am thinking about sending my kids to go there for different programs.

I am curious if I like to take some graduate level courses in Artificial Intelligence or Machine Learning after I retired in another year, is it possible without taking theg GRE, GMAT etc? I do have M.S and MBA from U.S. plus many years of technology experience. I may like to get a PhD to help some researches I am interested in doing after I retitred in about a year.

Thanks!


----------



## Don_Lugo (Aug 20, 2018)

How did that work out for you?
Did you get your answers?

Chiang Mai is like the Silicon Valley of Asia for Digital Nomads. 

Now, this is just my opion...

Your kids will get way more education just hanging out at the cafe talking to other expats using their laptops than anything they would learn in school. I mean real money making skills that can follow them no matter where they decide to live. The cost of living is so affordable, that most of the net entrepreneurs I know, don't even really try all that hard at their online businesses. They live fabulously, and enjoy their time far greater than most. What a blessing would it had been if my parents sent me to such a place at the right age.

Peace


----------



## LogosYu18 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks for the comments. Yes, if the kids are into IT related fields, Chiang Mai digital nomad culture is going to enhance the development. I hope the biotechnology field is just as good. I heard their media for culture support field is also very unique.

It all depends on the interests of the kids. Let them go where their interests lead.


----------

